# IVF - Hcg and Progestrone Question



## jasgoh (May 14, 2004)

Everything is right on schedule now. I have

10 follies on right - 20 18 18 17 16 15 15 13 13 12
14 follies on left - 23 22 22 20 20 18 18 16 15 15 13 13 13 12

E2 level and lining should be good as I will be having my ER on Monday morning when most of you guys are still sleeping. :wink:

I was supposed to triggered at 8:20pm (France time) but only make it only at 8:25pm, shouldn't be a problem right

*I really pray and hope the HCG trigger work as something crock up   * . I took the HCG and showed the RE last Thursday and asking about how to trigger and where to trigger. Initially, I ask him about how to do IM. But, he asked me to use Gonal F medicine and needle to do the consititution, and then sub-injection on my tummy.

And this evening, I found out the needle is too short and we have a hard time mixing the med, and getting the mixed med drawed ( thats why we are late for 5 min). There are so much small bubbles in the vial and to make it worse I saw instruction saying to do only IM injection!!! I hope my RE is not making a mistake by asking me to do sub injection. We will know by Monday whether any eggies are retrieved  ?

Something very funny about french protocol on IVF. I got prescription on progestrone. *I only need to do progestrone injection twice?* One on the night of ER and the other 7 days later? Have anyone done that before. I observed most girls start their progestrone after retrieval and still continuing after Beta test. I will be pestering my RE on Monday again.

My Beta Date is set on July 7 and I will be doing it in Singapore. :wink:

Thank you in advance if you can enlight me with

1. Will my HCG still be effective?
2. Will my prescription of progestrone affect my implantation and the "possible" pregnancy if I have a successful Egg Retrieval.

Thanks again


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Jasmine,
HCG can be given either IM or subcut without a problem. 
Regarding the progesterone, every centre has their own way of doing things, so don't worry, they are doing what they have found works for their protocols.

Sarah


----------

